# how much do bindings matter?



## onefutui2e (Jan 25, 2011)

hey guys, this is i think my second post here though i've tracked this forum for a good amount of time for information. this may have been addressed before but i didn't know what search term to use haha.

anyway, at the beginning of each season i take a look at my riding and search out new equipment that might help me progress further. my question is how much of an impact do bindings make when riding? meaning, if i took an identical setup and swapped out a pair for another and do the same kind of riding (i.e. charging down on a groomed trail), would there be a noticeable difference or is it mainly in the boots and board?

thanks in advance for any insight on this..


----------



## SGM (Dec 25, 2011)

I think....alot of people are spending more time worrying, than riding. That's my angle on things.  If you've got something half decent, it's more in the head than in the gear.
All this talk about flex this and flex that...if you put the crappiest board known to mankind on someone like Terje Haakonsen, he'd still kick most of us mere mortals butts all over the place.

Get decent gear made for the type of riding you're into - and spend the big bucks riding it.

Rgds

/J


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

When it really comes down to it a good rider can ride a $100 LTD with bindings and boots to match and kill it.

Better gear makes thing more fun and more comfortable. I'd rather ride a stiffer responsive binding all mountain than something like Burton Freestyles or K2 Sonics. They obviously will let you get down the hill, but they make you use way more energy than is necessary to manipulate the board.

Bindings matter more for all mountain performance than park, and a big thing for me with them is comfort. A poorly fitting strap for my foot is wildly uncomfortable and makes riding a pain.

Boots keep you comfortable, bindings let you control the board, the board lets you get down the hill.


----------



## mitch19 (Jul 27, 2011)

Nivek said:


> Better gear makes thing more fun and more comfortable. I'd rather ride a stiffer responsive binding all mountain than something like Burton Freestyles or K2 Sonics. They obviously will let you get down the hill, but they make you use way more energy than is necessary to manipulate the board.


Seeing as we are talking about bindings and fitting etc thought I'd post here rather then start a whole new thread about it.

Changed bindings from K2 Forumulas to some Union Force bindings and the last 2 days riding (since I changed) and after a couple of hours my right foot goes numb (like a pins and needles) never done it before so its not the boots being to tight, adjusted the straps a bit to try to disperse pressure more evenly and they don't seem to tight so I'm not sure why its happening :dunno:

Sorry for the little hi-jack


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

bindings are just comfort, ease of use, and wieght. 

I rode the same bingings i got when i first started in the late 90s up untill last year. No name aluminum bases and gnu straps i got at the repair shop. Did the new bindings make me a better rider? nope. but they sure are a whole lot more comfy and the ratchets are smooth as butter. 

good gear doesn't make you better; good gear makes it easier to get better


----------



## onefutui2e (Jan 25, 2011)

thanks for the replies! yeah, i'm definitely aware that slapping on "better" gear won't instantly transform me into a better rider, which is why i try to take some time, feel out where i am in my progression, do some research, and talk with a few others to get an idea if my current setup is fine, if it could use a tweak (maybe more forward lean, etc.) or if i would benefit from picking up different gear. usually something in that order. i also know that at least on some level, the average snowboarder won't ever need to worry about all the little esoteric differences between the infinite combination of setups out there. 

i guess it just sucks when you pick a perfectly good setup a year ago, and then you read all these crazy reviews from people and you get that twitch in the back of your mind that compels you to buy stuff. but that's consumerism for you!

and mitch, i had the union contact from last year and from my personal experience they feel like they pinch a lot more than other bindings, especially in the toe straps. once i swapped them out for the burton toe caps it was gone for the most part. no idea about the 2012 models but i heard they didn't change much except the toe (Which i still hear mixed reviews about). but i like to strap in tight so it might just be me.


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

onefutui2e said:


> hey guys, this is i think my second post here though i've tracked this forum for a good amount of time for information. this may have been addressed before but i didn't know what search term to use haha.
> 
> anyway, at the beginning of each season i take a look at my riding and search out new equipment that might help me progress further. my question is how much of an impact do bindings make when riding? meaning, if i took an identical setup and swapped out a pair for another and do the same kind of riding (i.e. charging down on a groomed trail), would there be a noticeable difference or is it mainly in the boots and board?
> 
> thanks in advance for any insight on this..


Boots are the most important (more important than the board as well), get boots that FIT you... bindings matter less so long as they reasonable fit your boot, are comfortable and can secure your boots adequately. Avoid super super cheap... or super flexy freestyle bindings and pretty much any binding that you boot fits nicely in is plenty good.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

mitch19 said:


> Seeing as we are talking about bindings and fitting etc thought I'd post here rather then start a whole new thread about it.
> 
> Changed bindings from K2 Forumulas to some Union Force bindings and the last 2 days riding (since I changed) and after a couple of hours my right foot goes numb (like a pins and needles) never done it before so its not the boots being to tight, adjusted the straps a bit to try to disperse pressure more evenly and they don't seem to tight so I'm not sure why its happening :dunno:
> 
> Sorry for the little hi-jack


Union Straps are not really 3D formed, not as much as most other companies anyway. For me that was never a problem I had with the company for the most part, but since they aren't super formed on the Forces there's a higher chance they wont hit your foot right. Only thing I can say is maybe try to switch out your Force straps for Contacts. It's a little bit wider out towards the ends. They were most comfy Union Straps I tried. Then of course you could also try some frankin bindings. See if you can rig your old ankle straps on your Forces. Used to be pretty common practice a few years ago. DrakeNines anyone?

Your best bet for some comfy straps if you're up for some rigging are K2's better ones, Burton Asyms, or anything Flux RK30 and up.


----------



## mitch19 (Jul 27, 2011)

Nivek said:


> Union Straps are not really 3D formed, not as much as most other companies anyway. For me that was never a problem I had with the company for the most part, but since they aren't super formed on the Forces there's a higher chance they wont hit your foot right. Only thing I can say is maybe try to switch out your Force straps for Contacts. It's a little bit wider out towards the ends. They were most comfy Union Straps I tried. Then of course you could also try some frankin bindings. See if you can rig your old ankle straps on your Forces. Used to be pretty common practice a few years ago. DrakeNines anyone?
> 
> Your best bet for some comfy straps if you're up for some rigging are K2's better ones, Burton Asyms, or anything Flux RK30 and up.


Giving them one more go tomorrow and if it happens again I will switch them for something else. Pretty hard riding with a numb foot haha

Cant really rig them up with my K2 straps because I sold them haha 

Might just take them back and get some smaller Formulas because I loved those bindings, just had a pair that was slightly to big haha


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

mitch19 said:


> Giving them one more go tomorrow and if it happens again I will switch them for something else. Pretty hard riding with a numb foot haha
> 
> Cant really rig them up with my K2 straps because I sold them haha
> 
> Might just take them back and get some smaller Formulas because I loved those bindings, just had a pair that was slightly to big haha


Actually I would say just do that regardless. Right off you get better ratchets, hinged ankle strap, and canting.


----------



## mitch19 (Jul 27, 2011)

Nivek said:


> Actually I would say just do that regardless. Right off you get better ratchets, hinged ankle strap, and canting.


And cheaper :thumbsup: shall do that tomorrow when I get home.

Thanks for the help


----------



## mitch19 (Jul 27, 2011)

To what extent will a shop generally not take an item back?

Went to take the bindings back but because I'd mounted them to the board he told me to go away?

Would this be normal? Never had to return gear before


----------



## onefutui2e (Jan 25, 2011)

that's pretty strict. the shops i frequent just make sure that i didn't take them out riding or otherwise put wear in them in any way. i mean, you could say, "how was i supposed to know how they'd fit if i didn't try them on the board yet?" or something to that effect. unless you did take them out riding, in which case i think it's normal that a shop wouldn't take returns unless soemthing was defective. i'd double-check their policies and whatnot.


----------



## onefutui2e (Jan 25, 2011)

oh, and snowolf, thanks for the opinion; i definitely can see that certain bindings should naturally just be paired up with certain boards for optimal fit. but say i swap out my union contact bindings for ride rodeos or burton malavitas. all freestyle-specific bindings in the same general price range from what i understand. would there be any noticeable difference?

i'm guessing if i swapped them with burton cartels that i would definitely notice something.


----------



## gauntlet09 (Feb 15, 2011)

onefutui2e said:


> i guess it just sucks when you pick a perfectly good setup a year ago, and then you read all these crazy reviews from people and you get that twitch in the back of your mind that compels you to buy stuff. but that's consumerism for you


True that. I'd probably still be riding my high school setup from the late '90s if I hadn't discovered this forum last year.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

The most important things to consider in a binding IMO are comfort and compatibility with your board.

For the compatibility part, try putting a stiff freeride binding on a soft freestyle board. It's a fucking disaster. I tossed my Ride SPi's on my NS Evo while I was waiting on my Flux Titans to be warrantied and holy shit... almost unrideable. Just wiggling my toes sent the board everywhere. Just way too much motion got transferred to the board. Too soft bindings on your board takes away a lot of responsiveness and makes you work a lot harder too. Gotta match the stiffness and flex of your board and bindings.


----------



## onefutui2e (Jan 25, 2011)

hmmm, i guess ultimately it's possible to stick sub-optimal bindings to a board across different categories, but within the same/similar category, the answer is "it depends."

again, thanks for all the varied responses. much appreciated!


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Bindings are one of the most overlooked part of a setup. That and boots. I work in the retail industry and can't tell you how many times I've heard stories of people buying a $600+ stiff cambered board and pairing it with some entry-level soft binding like the Ride LX.

The problem isn't cheap bindings. It's the very badly mismatched flex of board and binding. Optimally, you want to match the flex of your board, binding, and boots. If you're riding a Burton Custom X with Ride LX bindings, you're not getting the potential out of that Custom X. You effectively waste your money by doing this.

Long story short, match the flex of board, binding, and boots. Board and bindings matching being most important. Boots are THE MOST IMPORTANT part of your setup though. That is where you should spend most of your shopping time. The best board and binding combo will be negated by uncomfortable feet.


----------



## onefutui2e (Jan 25, 2011)

Leo said:


> Bindings are one of the most overlooked part of a setup. That and boots. I work in the retail industry and can't tell you how many times I've heard stories of people buying a $600+ stiff cambered board and pairing it with some entry-level soft binding like the Ride LX.
> 
> The problem isn't cheap bindings. It's the very badly mismatched flex of board and binding. Optimally, you want to match the flex of your board, binding, and boots. If you're riding a Burton Custom X with Ride LX bindings, you're not getting the potential out of that Custom X. You effectively waste your money by doing this.
> 
> Long story short, match the flex of board, binding, and boots. Board and bindings matching being most important. Boots are THE MOST IMPORTANT part of your setup though. That is where you should spend most of your shopping time. The best board and binding combo will be negated by uncomfortable feet.


i can definitely relate to that last part. a buddy picked me up a pair of new burton rulers as part of a secret santa gift exchange. i forgot about the whole downsizing your shoe size part and felt they fit "fine". after 5-6 days out it was hell. my feet were hurting due to the jostling around the inside, there were times where i was scared shitless that my foot would come flying out, i felt the need to re-lace every two runs and my feet was just numb as all hell afterward to the point where i couldn't even drive. obviously i couldn't return them or exchange them at that point, so i bit the bullet, went to a shop, and was recommended a pair of dialogues. i felt like i skipped purgatory and went straight to heaven afterward.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

mitch19 said:


> To what extent will a shop generally not take an item back?
> 
> Went to take the bindings back but because I'd mounted them to the board he told me to go away?
> 
> Would this be normal? Never had to return gear before


Sounds like a shitty shop. My old one would take them back as long as we could sell them again at full retail. Any other shops to take your business too?


----------

